# Ferrous sulfate



## Jayjay99 (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi all,

I really hope I didn't screw things up too much but I took the wrong bag from the garage ! :shock: 
I put down 1.5 pounds of pellets of ferrous sulfate (instead of sulfur) in 1000 sq feet. What are the consequences?
Please help. 
thanks.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Can you post the actual product and hopefully some of the ingredients?


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Jayjay99 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I really hope I didn't screw things up too much but I took the wrong bag from the garage ! :shock:
> I put down 1.5 pounds of pellets of ferrous sulfate (instead of sulfur) in 1000 sq feet. What are the consequences?
> ...


I'm looking at similar products that are straight FeSO4 and it looks like you are in the ballpark as far as your rate, so as long as you give it a good watering I wouldn't expect to see anything other than moderate greening of the turf.


----------



## Jayjay99 (Jul 22, 2020)

This is the exact product.

https://www.reinders.com/products/450-1399/

Please tell me it's not that bad (
Thank you.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Jayjay99 said:


> This is the exact product.
> 
> https://www.reinders.com/products/450-1399/
> 
> ...


Should be fine. A little N and iron that the plant likely can't completely absorb.


----------



## Jayjay99 (Jul 22, 2020)

Thank goodness !! I thought the lawn would have turned all black and died (
Thanks everyone


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Make sure you water that in.


----------



## Jayjay99 (Jul 22, 2020)

Ok I will.  I have to water 2x a day because I overseeded so turns out ok!  thank goodness. 
Thanks to all


----------

